# Surfact prep on new/old drywall mixed



## Ponsie (Jun 25, 2010)

If I'm priming walls that are 75% new drywall and 25% old paint, can I do everything with a Kilz or do I need to use a special drywall paint for the new areas? I was hoping to use just one type of primer for all of the walls. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ponsie said:


> with a Kilz


what kind of kilz?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

there are multipurpose primers that will work for newdrywall and your old walls. If you use one, theres no need to use more than one primer. Have a great time painting your house.


----------



## Ponsie (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I was thinking about using the Kilz2 LATEX which I thought was for both new and old but I will confirm that before starting. Thanks again.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ponsie said:


> Thanks for the reply! I was thinking about using the Kilz2 LATEX which I thought was for both new and old but I will confirm that before starting. Thanks again.


there are better primers out there but kilz 2 will work on drywall and old walls.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Ponsie said:


> If I'm priming walls that are 75% new drywall and 25% old paint, can I do everything with a Kilz or do I need to use a special drywall paint for the new areas? I was hoping to use just one type of primer for all of the walls. Thoughts? Thanks!


Always a good practice to check existing paint surfaces with a little methly hydrate to make sure it's not alkyd based paint, (unless your planning to cover with alkyd that is). If it is alkyd you'll want to sand the walls and apply a coat of high adhesion transition primer which you can use on new drywall as well. There are a few latex primers available on the market that you can use to make the transition from alkyd to latex without fussing with alkyd based primer. Whoever you're buying your paint from should be able to help you with this.

Also, give the painted walls a decent scuff with some 120 or 150 sandpaper before you start, (basically take the sheen off so the primer has a good substrate to adhere to). Some insist on washing with TSP before painting, but if the walls are gereally clean and don't have greasy little fingerprints all over them you can skip this step and proceed with a thorough sanding.

Have fun!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TDTD said:


> Always a good practice to check existing paint surfaces with a little methly hydrate to make sure it's not alkyd based paint, (unless your planning to cover with alkyd that is). If it is alkyd you'll want to sand the walls and apply a coat of high adhesion transition primer which you can use on new drywall as well. There are a few latex primers available on the market that you can use to make the transition from alkyd to latex without fussing with alkyd based primer. Whoever you're buying your paint from should be able to help you with this.
> 
> Also, give the painted walls a decent scuff with some 120 or 150 sandpaper before you start, (basically take the sheen off so the primer has a good substrate to adhere to). Some insist on washing with TSP before painting, but if the walls are gereally clean and don't have greasy little fingerprints all over them you can skip this step and proceed with a thorough sanding.
> 
> Have fun!


I tell you what, I highly doubt there would be oil on walls. Why would there be? And as far as sanding down the walls, there should be no point. If the walls are generally clean, a decent primer will work just fine as long as its not high-gloss. I think youre describing overkill on this project, no offense.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I tell you what, I highly doubt there would be oil on walls. Why would there be? And as far as sanding down the walls, there should be no point. If the walls are generally clean, a decent primer will work just fine as long as its not high-gloss. I think youre describing overkill on this project, no offense.


I've come across oil on more than a few occasions where you wouldn't expect it, but then I'm in older commercial and light industrial facilities where this is more prevalent. Process overkill maybe, but I like to sand as it takes the boogers off the wall and flattens out the little rough spots. My name is going to be attached to the new paint job and I don't want imperfections from the guys before me telegraphing through.

"Don't worry, the painters will fix it".:thumbup:

Cheers,


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TDTD said:


> I've come across oil on more than a few occasions where you wouldn't expect it, but then I'm in older commercial and light industrial facilities where this is more prevalent. Process overkill maybe, but I like to sand as it takes the boogers off the wall and flattens out the little rough spots. My name is going to be attached to the new paint job and I don't want imperfections from the guys before me telegraphing through.
> 
> "Don't worry, the painters will fix it".:thumbup:
> 
> Cheers,


i can understand oil being on light industrial facilities but we're talking about a home. Unless i have walls that are horrible, I'm not going to sand first. Most homeowners don't notice any difference since they've lived with the walls like that already, but they will notice all the dust and extra time it took to get the job done and get out of there.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have often come across oil paint on walls. Especially in bathrooms and kitchens. Usually when I come across it though, it is when someone has not prepared and primed it and the current coating is flaking off of the old.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Never had a problem with it yet. Sticks to anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> Never had a problem with it yet. Sticks to anything. :thumbsup:


Although, I *try* to stay away from oil primers if possible, Cover Stain has never let me down. Another oil primer I like is Zinsser Orderless Oil


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:blink: Homeowner thread???


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> i can understand oil being on light industrial facilities but we're talking about a home. Unless i have walls that are horrible, I'm not going to sand first. Most homeowners don't notice any difference since they've lived with the walls like that already, but they will notice all the dust and extra time it took to get the job done and get out of there.


am i misunderstanding you, you dont generally sand walls before you paint them? thats 101 ****.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a lesson I just got reminded of this week.. the "You get what you pay for lesson" Soo.. Im doing an interior with lets say ..1979  wallpaper.. no occupants. We peeled all the existing wallpaper which leaves all its fuzz backing (total removal isn't not an option). Cleaned it up as much as possible.. then shot a saturation coat of coverstain..back rolled.... let it dry. Next day we go in & pole sand all the pokies/ nubs.. (you all know what I mean).. ahh..love oil primer) then & skim coat walls with easy sand topcoat mud to level the playing field.. let dry...quick sand. Then shoot the whole place in orange peel texture.. let dry.. then blow on a 2nd coat primer. Now you have a fresh canvas to paint & make shit look gold. 
The moral of this dragged out story is that I got lazy & picked up a couple more fivers of Kilz oil for $27.00 less a 5 than coverstain for the 2nd primer coat ($54.00 savings was going through in my head at the time) & they were out of Zinsser oil in 5's.. so I thought wtf? how much difference could it make at this point? Wrong!.. big wrong! lousy coverage compared to CS plus it stinks (I know..it all stinks but kilz has roadkill quality stink). So.. after I slapped myself a few times.. I sucked it up & got more coverstain somewhere else. (nothin like those quality Zinnsser VOC's!) 

Seems like I relearn this lesson every few years trying to save a buck on primer.

Self slap!:jester:


BTW ..Ive got an extra nearly full 5 of Kilz oil...FOR FREE!! You take!:whistling2:


VanDamme said:


> Although, I *try* to stay away from oil primers if possible, Cover Stain has never let me down. Another oil primer I like is Zinsser Orderless Oil


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Quaid? said:


> am i misunderstanding you, you dont generally sand walls before you paint them? thats 101 ****.


I was thinking the same thing. Everything we paint gets a sand with a 120 pole sander. Plastic, drops, a broom and a vacuum generally suffice in getting rid of the little dust it creates. I guess thats why i don't paint a room for 99 bux.


----------

